#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Actieve speakers aansluiten op mengpaneel

## Joey139

Hallo allemaal

Pas geleden heb ik van iemand een mengpaneeltje, Behringer mx1602 gekregen en een 2 tal actieve speakers. In de speakers moeten aan de achterkant xlr male stekkers in. Het mengpaneel heeft een aantal aansluitmogelijkheden, ik denk dat ik de speakers op ctrl out aan moet sluiten? Moet ik dan mono of stereo jackpluggen hebben?

Zoals gezegd, waarschijnlijk een hele domme vraag, maar ik kan op internet geen handleiding vinden, ook niet bij behringer.com en heb nog nooit met dit soort spul gewerkt....
Stel dat ik de verkeerde heb, heb ik dan kan dat ik iets opblaas?

Joey

----------


## BJD

Je moet de speakers aansluiten op de "main out", "LR out" of een opschrift in die geest.
Als ik het zo zie dan heeft deze mixer geen XLR uitgangen?
Als dit klopt moet je 2 kabels hebben van gebalanceerde jack (de "stereo" jackplug dus) naar XLR male.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

speakers kun je niet aansluiten op een mengtafel, een versterker wel. Tenzij het een powered tafel is.

----------


## Zinzi

In de eerste post wordt aangegeven dat het powered speakers zijn met een interne versterker.

----------


## Joey139

> Je moet de speakers aansluiten op de "main out", "LR out" of een opschrift in die geest.
> Als ik het zo zie dan heeft deze mixer geen XLR uitgangen?
> Als dit klopt moet je 2 kabels hebben van gebalanceerde jack (de "stereo" jackplug dus) naar XLR male.



 
Dank voor de antwoorden zover, maar ik heb alleen de keuze uit:
ctrl room & phones
main mix
main mix inserts
aux sends 1&2
aux return 1
aux return 2
Het zijn allemaal Links en rechts vrouwtjes jackpluggen (ggen xlr uitgangen). Maar ik weet niet wat voor kabel ik moet hebben voor naar de speakers, aan de speakerkant xlr en aan de mengpaneelkant een mono of een stereo jackplug?
Ik heb een stereo geprobeerd, maar een van de 2 speakers begon te stinken en was kapot. Is nu gereconed en doet het weer. Andere speaker doet het met dezelfde kabel: xlr - stereo jack, wel. 
Ik wilde een fotootje erbij plakken van het mengpaneel, maar dat lukte zo 1-2-3 niet. Iemand enig idee hoe het zou moeten met de kabels?

Joey

----------


## Gast1401081

> speakers kun je niet aansluiten op een mengtafel, een versterker wel. Tenzij het een powered tafel is.



of het powered speakers zijn.. en dat zijn ze, volgens mij.

lezen graag...

Ontopic: 

je hebt speciale verloopjes, en verloopkabels. 
DAP 2 XLR Male to 2 JACK plugs 3 mtr - J&H Licht en Geluid 
bijvoorbeeld

----------


## moderator

Van de Behringer MX range worden niet alle modellen meer geleverd, zjin ook al een paar dagen oud.

MIXERS / POWERED MIXERS - ANALOG MIXERS - EURORACK MX3242X : 32/16-Channel 4-Bus Inline Console with Digital Effects Processor

Via bovenstaande link kom je op een nog wel leverbaar model, wanneer je op het knopje manuals klikt kom je uit bij de ...jawel, handleidingen!
Geen idee hoe goed je Fins is, maar je kan ook klikken op Dutch...

Staat heel netjes in omschreven, inclusief afbeeldingen hoe aan te sluiten.

Wat jij nodig hebt is 2x jack mono naar XLR kabeltje, zie linkje van mac.
inpluggen en gassen....

Onderwerp even aangepast, naam moet wel de lading dekken

----------


## BJD

> Dank voor de antwoorden zover, maar ik heb alleen de keuze uit:
> ctrl room & phones 
> main mix* <- die moet je hebben*
> main mix inserts
> aux sends 1&2
> aux return 1
> aux return 2
> Het zijn allemaal Links en rechts vrouwtjes jackpluggen (ggen xlr uitgangen). Maar ik weet niet wat voor kabel ik moet hebben voor naar de speakers, aan de speakerkant xlr en aan de mengpaneelkant een mono of een stereo jackplug?
> Ik heb een stereo geprobeerd, maar een van de 2 speakers begon te stinken en was kapot. Is nu gereconed en doet het weer. Andere speaker doet het met dezelfde kabel: xlr - stereo jack, wel. 
> ...



mono of stereo plug hangt af van de afstand die je wilt gebruiken tussen je speakers en je mixertje. Zolang je mixertje een gebalanceerd signaal geeft op de jack uitgang (waar ik wel vanuit ga) dan kun je beter een stereo jackplugkabel nemen. Bijv deze: DAP microfoon kabel, XLR Male - Jack Stereo, zwart, 150 cm - J&H Licht en Geluid
deze kun je dan weer met een xlr male - xlr female kabel verlengen totdat je de juiste afstand tov je speakers hebt bereikt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Bijv deze: DAP microfoon kabel, XLR Male - Jack Stereo, zwart, 150 cm - J&H Licht en Geluid
> .



En deze is dan ook meteen gebalanceerd, dus de ideale kabel. 

ben al 6 bakken koffie verder... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

